# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  REBEL SALUTE 2013  (Will peeps from da Neths/West Europe B deh??)

## Sista Whistle

ONE LOVE!! 

Will anybody from the Neths/West Europe visiting Jamrock in Jan/Febr?   :Cool:   Would be nice to meet & greet (anywhere in Jamdown)!
And we might share up some costs too. I know a lot of cheap guesthouses all ova JA, but why pay for 2 beds, if I only use one? 

Or experience Rebel Salute together? (18/19 January)
Will be leaving JA somewhere in 2nd week in Bob Marley month.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maybe we can work something out? 

I will be traveling around with ''me, myself and I''.
So... when interested; Please do reply/connect!!

nagiha.swagers@versatel.nl

Walk good, Jah bless!

----------


## butterfly

Greetings, Next year Rebel Salute will be a 2 day event, on Jan 18, and 19th.  Instead of St. Elizabeth it will be in St. Ann's close to Ocho Rios.

----------


## Sista Whistle

Ofcourse mi knew dis! It was great. Such a pity it started raining too hard, while Tarrus was performing. Al dem locals put plastic chairs pon their heads, haha. Me just party on, no problem! 
In 2014 mi will miss out, bur arrival will be on the 6th o Febr, sooo... Must be sometin gwaaan in Mobay!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

